# Owners of 88874 Craftsman Pro Series 28"



## clphillips72 (Jan 4, 2016)

Hopefully I will not be the only owner of this snow blower. I just picked mine up over the weekend but haven't had a need to use it yet.

Looking forward to our next big snow to try this beast out!


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

clphillips72 said:


> Hopefully I will not be the only owner of this snow blower. I just picked mine up over the weekend but haven't had a need to use it yet.
> 
> Looking forward to our next big snow to try this beast out!


I think they sold a total of 4 :blush:


:white^_^arial^_^0^_

Just kidding


----------

